# Japji Sahib



## kirans (Oct 31, 2006)

gurfateh,

japji sahib's sateek by bhai sahib bhai veer singh ji is a life changing sateek,guru has given a good (vichaar) understanding of everything in that satik thru bhai sahib veer singhji.

guru kirpa and i would luv to say gurfateh to all members here.


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## preet_ud (Jul 12, 2008)

i want to download japji sahib for free, where can i download it? plz tell me..


----------



## kds1980 (Jul 12, 2008)

preet_ud said:


> i want to download japji sahib for free, where can i download it? plz tell me..



Audio or written?


----------



## bobby (Aug 20, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa sri waheguru ji ki fateh
you can listen online from Japji Sahib- the Morning Prayer online.
thanx


----------

